# fuzz and gs



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

how do I get rid of those? what causes these? will amano shrimps help?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

You can't rid your tank of algae (this is my understanding), but you can keep it in check. Balanced lighting, CO2, and nutrients is what is required. Keep the levels good and the plants will outcompete the algae for nutrients. Plants win, algae loses.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Green slime algae can be defeated with E-mycin or a blackout. Before starting a treatment remove as much by hand as possible. However you need to keep a balanced tank or it will come back.

Fuzz algae... Keeping a balanced tank as _Simpte_ posted. Remove badly affected leaves, do a 50% water change and then dose nutrients and keep tank inbalance.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

i meant green spot algae opps. so they arent a big problem as long as I got it all balanced?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

As long as the algae is not out of control then it is normal to have some algae. Just keep your tank in-balance and the algae will stay under control. 

About all you can do with green spot algae is to keep it scraped off the glass and clip off leaves of plants that are affected.

Also keep a variety of algae eaters, which will help eat the algae that does pop up.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

amanos do good in this area, nice.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Amanos won't take care of the green spot algae. Not to the extent otos or bushy nosed plecos will.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

i meant the fuzz algae


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, Amanos will pick at fuzz & hair algae.


----------

